# Arabs can't jump!



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Looks like yall had fun! Your position looks pretty good to me, but I'm no expert. 

Zierra is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

Of course Arabs can't jump! :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If arabs can't jump, someone needs to tell my friend's arab hunter gelding and my old gelding (who was 3/4 arab and 1/4 saddlebred). They both LOVE to jump. 

Great pics!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Great photos, looks like ya'll had a blast!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like fun!



You do realize that the saying has nothing to do with their ability to go or not go over an obstacle, right? It has to do with how they jump with an inverted frame.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Your butt is a little high out of the saddle. Better hands and you look great!
My hunter pony is half Arab, and he beats the crap out of "fancy" jumpers at shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Looks like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the saying has nothing to do with their ability to go or not go over an obstacle, right? It has to do with how they jump with an inverted frame.


Does that have anything to do with Arabs being usually high neck set/arched, more upright so to speak?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Looks like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the saying has nothing to do with their ability to go or not go over an obstacle, right? It has to do with how they jump with an inverted frame.


Yup, I realize that there's a reason why people say it, Zierra's dam had a real tendency to "jump like an Arab" with low knees, high head and inverted frame. In general, Zierra tends to jump a lot rounder then the average Arab, and uses her neck and back. The Crabbet lines are well known for their athletic ability though, so no real surprise.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I always thought that the phrase came as a result from the fact that most Arabs are very fine boned and due to slow development of their bodies it could be potentially harmful to jump them?

Is there any truth to that or is that just something that someone said.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

tempest said:


> I always thought that the phrase came as a result from the fact that most Arabs are very fine boned and due to slow development of their bodies it could be potentially harmful to jump them?
> 
> Is there any truth to that or is that just something that someone said.


Historically Arabs are not fine boned. They have a nice bone and hoof. So no, that is not really an issue. Though I suppose some of the delicate models they breed now might not be safe to jump much if you are worried about long term soundness.

Generally (note I did not say all) Arabians tend to jumps with no bascule. Their back in flat or even inverted instead of being round.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I am not the rider here, but this was another Arab we owned who basically invented the stereotype for Arabs - she'd jump like this even when she free jumped, with no rider in sight. I never once saw her jump any differently, regardless how high the fence was. In this instance, it's dangerous to be jumping a horse like this any higher then crossrails. She went on to a good trail home:










Compared to Zierra, who typically brings her knees up and even/level, and uses herself through her neck and back. She obviously doesn't have the jump a Warmblood does, but it's an efficient and athletic jump that's safe:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would hate to tell the owners of this arabian that their horse can't jump!!


arabian jumpers - Bing Videos


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know anything about jumping, but it looks like you are having fun, and fun is fun - doesn't matter how you dress. That 2 '6" is about 2 feet higher than Casper jumps. Appys pretty much think it's stupid to jump over something you can walk around...:lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I remember reading an article a couple years back about a little bay Arab named Thundor who was racking up the wins on the east coast I think - competing against Warmbloods at Mini Prix levels and whupping butt. They were joking about how none of the sheets fit that they won, they're all like 82 size champion sheets and they have this itty bitty 15hh 72" Arab. :lol: He was schooling a cool 5'0" at home, no prob!

Faceman - LOL, I swear Arabs are the opposite. Zierra uses a stick as an excuse to jump something. She hops over absolutely everything on the trail and will often veer towards it so she can jump it!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Before he passed away, Rocky and I were jumping 2'3'' and my friend (who is much more experienced in jumping) could jump him up to 2'9''. And boy did he love it!! He absolutely loved to jump =) I don't know if this is normal for an arabian, but his jump was very smooth and "flat"


----------



## caprita21 (Mar 21, 2011)

awww gorgeous...my pony s part arab!


----------

